

These bladeless wind turbines shake to generate electricity - danboarder
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/16/8615089/vortex-bladeless-wind-turbines-shake-to-generate-electricity

======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion of the concept and technology happened 5 days ago over
here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9523877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9523877)
(59 comments)

Then it was submitted and discussed again 11 hours ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9555293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9555293)
(13 comments)

Both discussions have significant content and points.

